# Auction or 'Make an Offer'?



## Bill Arnold (Sep 9, 2008)

After reading through the thread about the HF photo tents, I checked eBay to see what was being offered.  I saw several lighting kits, a couple of which had umbrellas, stands and bulbs.  That type of kit will be better for me since I'll use it for everything from pens to furniture going forward.

One thing that has always amazed me about the auction sites is the willingness of some people to pay whatever they have to just to win an item.  Example: one of the lighting kits I described was being auctioned, but also had a 'Buy it Now' amount as well as a 'Make and Offer' button.  When I last checked it, the auction was up to $71 -- the 'Buy it Now' amount was $70.  Human nature is a funny thing! 

OK, so now to get to the point! ('bout time, huh?)

The kit I in which I was interested was available with the same three options: 'Bid', 'Buy it Now', and 'Make an Offer'.  Being the frugal (spelled c-h-e-a-p) person I am, I made an offer substantially below the 'Buy it Now' amount.  I waited and waited for a response, thinking "there's no way they'll accept my offer".  Well, they did and my kit is on the way to me. :biggrin:

  If you don't ask, you'll never be answered!


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

Good one for you.

I know what you mean about people bidding just to win. Last night on the news, the mentioned that Jet Blue had placed some round trip airfares on ebay starting at .05. But that many of them had been bid up to the point that the auction was more expensive than going to Jet Blue's site and buying the fare directly from them. People are STUPID sometimes............ Okay, most of the time because I see it all the time.


----------



## itsme_timd (Sep 9, 2008)

I've seen the same thing as well, crazy!  Each time I shop for an item I'll look at several sites as well as eBay and many times I could simply go to Amazon.com and purchase the item cheaper than the eBay price.

I'm in the market for a photo tent and lighting as well, I made my own but don't think it lets enough light in.  I like the "Make an Offer" choice and I'll need to check that out.


----------



## avbill (Sep 9, 2008)

Bill you have a great deal!   The defused light from and umbrellas has a better rap around lighting quality than a photo tent.  What happens is the light pin pointed to converge at one point  after reflecting off the umbrella  It depends on the diameter of the umbrella establishing the perfect pin point light. Most people will not get the exact distance  and the light raps around the product with a unmatched quality.


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 9, 2008)

You never did say-------- How good of a deal you got:question:


----------



## Bill Arnold (Sep 9, 2008)

Gary Max said:


> You never did say-------- How good of a deal you got:question:


I'm reluctant to give the specific amount in a post, but a lesser kit was being 'won' on auction for more than I paid. :wink:


----------



## JohnU (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree with you about being amazed, but you got to love competitive people.  I only find myself complaining when I get outbid, but I love to see the bids come in when Im selling.  I once sold a slimline pen on ebay for $52.  A slimline!   and it was made out of paduak.  I just wish it happened more often.


----------

